# Trot line night 2



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Del


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice,couple of good fish fries there!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That'll make a nice fish fry, congrats.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice, can't wait to get my boat back in the river and float a few jugs!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang leave some kitties in there!!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job...looks yummy


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You know you're doing good when you have to use the deer cart to get your fish up the hill.

That flathead will be the best eating of the bunch - and a fine bunch you have there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> You know you're doing good when you have to use the deer cart to get your fish up the hill. That flathead will be the best eating of the bunch - and a fine bunch you have there. :thumbsup:


Thanks - ain't it about time for a striper report?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Excellent..


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice looking mess of fish. Do you get any Channel Cat up there?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish Try'n !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Thanks - ain't it about time for a striper report?


I have to survive deer season first, and this year it runs through Feb. 10th.

I figure the longer I let them(stripers) go unmolested, the bigger they get.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Great report. Thanks. I've got to get back up to Miller's Ferry. Awesome fishery.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I have to survive deer season first, and this year it runs through Feb. 10th. I figure the longer I let them(stripers) go unmolested, the bigger they get.


Well, post up whenever you get a chance to go molest one!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Del


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice and very good eating


----------

